# Видеть или смотреть?



## Apa2001

Я видел тот фильм.
Я смотрел тот фильм.
Are both these the same? Can you use видел in everyday language in the sense of watching?


----------



## estreets

I think that in general we prefer to use _смотреть_ when speaking about films.
Мы ходим в кино, чтобы смотреть фильмы. И по телевизору мы смотрим фильмы (или не смотрим  )
Of course one can say видеть (ты уже видел новый фильм?) but I suppose ты_ уже посмотрел новый фильм?_ is used more often.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Pretty much the same, very small nuances. 
Я видел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the fact of having seen the movie
Я смотрел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the process of watching
Я посмотрел тот фильм - in-between the two above


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Pretty much the same, very small nuances.
> Я видел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the fact of having seen the movie
> Я смотрел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the process of watching
> Я посмотрел тот фильм - in-between the two above



Pretty much what I was about to say.


----------



## monkeypaw

In general, if one talks about movie (s)he should use "смотреть". 
But in the past form (not in past perfect) it's allowed to say "видел  фильм". I think that there is some kind of set or even maybe slightly  colloquial expression. 

Future forms of "видеть" also allowed, but only in f.perfect and only in  certain situations. So it's better not to use "видеть" for "фильм" in  the future until your russian is perfect.
For example it's possible to say "я, наконец, увижу этот фильм", but "я  буду видеть этот фильм" (future perfect) is not allowed. 

Using other time forms of "видеть" with regard to movies will sound a  bit strange, 
and "я вижу это кино" will be translated very close to "I'm seeing that  movie" or "i see that movie".

ps. I agree with *estreets*. IMHO "смотреть" is the most correct verb for the literary russian  if we are talking about movies.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

rusita preciosa said:


> Pretty much the same, very small nuances.
> Я видел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the fact of having seen the movie
> Я смотрел тот фильм - slightly more focused on the process of watching
> Я посмотрел тот фильм - in-between the two above



Я посмотрел тот фильм - usually means you have seen the whole film from the beginning to the end.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

monkeypaw said:


> In general, if one talks about movie (s)he should use "смотреть".
> But in the past form (not in past perfect) it's allowed to say "видел  фильм". I think that there is some kind of set or even maybe slightly  colloquial expression.
> 
> Future forms of "видеть" also allowed, but only in f.perfect and only in  certain situations. So it's better not to use "видеть" for "фильм" in  the future until your russian is perfect.
> For example it's possible to say "я, наконец, увижу этот фильм", but "я  буду видеть этот фильм" (future perfect) is not allowed.
> 
> Using other time forms of "видеть" with regard to movies will sound a  bit strange,
> and "я вижу это кино" will be translated very close to "I'm seeing that  movie" or "i see that movie".
> 
> ps. I agree with *estreets*. IMHO "смотреть" is the most correct verb for the literary russian  if we are talking about movies.



The difference between "видеть" and "смотреть" is not in style, but in subtle differences of meaning. If you want to express one aspect, you'll use one verb, if you want to express another aspect, you'll choose the other or a third variant, derived from or another verb - or a third, for that matter.


----------



## monkeypaw

*Angelo di fuoco*, i agree in general. But imho in that case we  do have difference in style (literate vs. a bit collocuial). 
  If we want to emphasize that we've seen movie to the end, we just should  use future.perf instead of future.simple.  And in the future.perfeсt  verb "видеть" generally not used. 
  Yes, sometimes it's possible to say "я увидел этот фильм, когда...", but  it will  be too stylish for normal language. Rather it could be used like special literary phrase and finding the correct case is quite complicated for not  native speakers.

  For simplicity 
  смотреть = watch 
  видеть = see
  глядеть = look at
  (but sometimes those equivalencies could be interchanged). 

  ps. 
  selffix for #5:
  For example it's possible to say "я, наконец, увижу этот фильм", but "я   буду видеть этот фильм" (future perfect) is not allowed. 
  =>
  For example it's possible to say "я, наконец, увижу этот фильм", but "я   буду видеть этот фильм" (future *simple*) is not allowed.


----------



## Saluton

I have seen that film.

I have watched that film.

Well?


----------



## Awwal12

monkeypaw said:


> For example it's possible to say "я, наконец, увижу этот фильм", but "я   буду видеть этот фильм" (future *simple*) is not allowed.


Well, it is surely allowed, but it has completely different meaning (it will do for the phrase "I will see that film everyday/continuously for the rest of my life", for example).


----------



## Garbuz

"Смотреть"и "видеть", конечно, не одно и то же. Основная разница заключается в том, что  "смотреть" - означает произвольное действие, т.е. человек прилагает усилия, чтобы совершить данное действие, а "видеть" - непроизвольное, т.е. зрительный анализатор человека просто фиксирует все, что попадает в его окоем. Поэтому на вопрос "Что ты сейчас делаешь?"можно ответить "Я смотрю фильм"(просмотр фильма требует концентрации внимания и усилий по переработке поступающей информации), но нельзя сказать "Я вижу фильм"(усилий недостаточно, чтобы осуществлять данную деятельность). Что касается разницы между"Ты смотрел этот фильм?"vs. "Ты видел этот фильм?", то здесь разница по признаку произвольности/непроизвольности нивелируется, поскольку исчезает сема процесса и действие осознается как результат - "Известно ли тебе его содержание?. Поэтому возможны оба варианта. Интересно, что этого не происходит в аналогичной паре глаголов "слышать - слушать": фразы "Ты слышал эту песню?" и "Ты слушал эту песню?" будут иметь разный смысл.


----------



## monkeypaw

Awwal12, if you talking about "я   буду видеть этот фильм", yes, maybe this construction coud be used de jure but de facto you will never see it in literature and real life. Try to google it (1 hit - from the autotranslated site).
And yes, grammatically and even semantically its correct, but the only use case that i could imagine - its your example, when poor (or completely insane) person cries in despair or ecstasy "я буду видеть этот etc......!!"  
Drama! 

ps. But if I would he, I would cry "я буду смотреть этот etc...". It will be more natural.

pps. have googled one moe example "....чтоб найти таку позу в которой _я буду видеть фильм_ а не себя  смотрящего на экран." But there is a VERY special situation as well. It express exactly the meaning that Garbus describes in #11, process of seeing picture on the creen.


----------



## Awwal12

> maybe this construction coud be used de jure but de facto you will never see it in literature and real life.


Because you'll hardly ever see a context where is can be used in the first place. *Involuntary and repeated/prolonged seeing of some film in future*... pretty rare thing, isn't it?  But if that idea has to be expressed, it's the only way to do it.


> But if I would he, I would cry "я буду смотреть этот etc...".


"Смотреть" is an active action. "Видеть" is a passive process, a subject just experiences it. You can "видеть кошмарные сны", but "смотреть кошмарные сны" is hardly possible.


> But there is a VERY special situation as well.


Never argued with the fact that the context must be specific. Another fact, though, is that such a context exists, and that's what I have pointed out in the previous message - not more, not less.


----------



## Sobakus

Awwal12 said:


> "Смотреть" is an active action. "Видеть" is a passive process, a subject just experiences it. You can "видеть кошмарные сны", but "смотреть кошмарные сны" is hardly possible.



Well, as a matter of fact, this exact example(смотреть сны) is used quite often, humorously sometimes, but also in such cases as "Иду смотреть сны" = "Иду спать", i.e. when a person actively, wilfully sees them.


----------



## Awwal12

> this exact example(смотреть сны) is used quite often


Sure, but not кошмарные сны, as in the example!


----------



## monkeypaw

People, don't forget pls, topic starter isn't native speaker and all this subtilizing makes things too complicated for him and the others who just learn russian.
IMHO it would be better to use simpliest, most natural form - _смотреть кино_ or _смотреть фильм_. 
The verb _смотреть_ can replace _видеть_ in all aforementioned cases without even minimal changes in meaning. And without the risk to write or say something bizzare.


----------



## Garbuz

Since we have a freedom of speech, everybody can say whatever they want to and however they want to, and google, naturally, reflects all such prose. But the question is if all that trash has anything to do with the Russian language. I think people who have, at least, an elementary command of their mother tongue would never say anything like я буду видеть фильм, or я буду смотреть сны.


----------



## Awwal12

> I think people who have, at least, an elementary command of their mother tongue would never say anything like я буду видеть фильм, or я буду смотреть сны.


Я буду видеть фильм == I'll be seeing the film/I'll see the film (repeatedly). The problem is that the very such context is rare.
_"Я буду видеть этот фильм каждую ночь в моих кошмарах."_
"Смотреть сны" is normally just a half-joking phrase that means "спать".
_"Ну вы как хотите, а я буду дальше смотреть сны."_
The both phrases surely exist in literary Russian... in definite contexts.


----------



## Garbuz

awwal12 said:


> Я буду видеть фильм == i'll be seeing the film/i'll see the film (repeatedly). The problem is that the very such context is rare.
> _"Я буду видеть этот фильм каждую ночь в моих кошмарах."_
> "Смотреть сны" is normally just a half-joking phrase that means "спать".
> _"Ну вы как хотите, а я буду дальше смотреть сны."_
> the both phrases surely exist in literary russian... In definite contexts.



Принимаю Вашу поправку насчет "видеть во сне". Действительно, сама денотативная ситуация предполагает непроизвольный характер действия, что позволяет употребить "видеть" с чем угодно, в том числе и с "фильмом". Что касается "смотреть сны = идти спать", то это похоже на не очень удачный фразеологизм, которыми сейчас кишит язык и которые появляются также быстро, как и исчезают.


----------

